# Is the Super Six too much bike for me?



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

After some years of inactivity, I recently decided to attempt a comeback to biking. If I'm lucky, time may allow a 20-30 mile ride once or twice a week. A friend said he'll sell his Super Six/Record to me cheap. Is the bike too much for me? The price won't be an issue, I know. I'm wondering if the frame will be too harsh and uncomfortable - I recall testing an old Cannondale aluminum bike (maybe 15-20 years ago) and it rattled my teeth. I know that the answer will be to try the Super Six and see, but I won't be able to for a while. As I am not a patient person, I'd love some feedback in the meantime.

Thanks.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd get one. Go ahead; you'll love it.


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

eugkim said:


> The price won't be an issue, I know.


Dang, you rich guy.  Let us all know how you like it!


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

iharasensei said:


> Dang, you rich guy.  Let us all know how you like it!


Sorry I came off sounding pretentious. It's not that I'm loaded; the guy's essentially giving it away.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd be all over that SuperSix, you won't regret it.:thumbsup: It will ride absolutely nothing like the aluminum Cannondale that you were riding 15-20 years ago. Make sure that you let us all know what you think about it too.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

For one, I would ensure it is a Suer six, they just hit the market and he is selling his sounds strange. i would go with the System Six, much less and in my opinion maybe a better bike. Comfort is probably about the same. I spent 6k for System 6, which is much less than 12 or 10k, with record. You might be able to get a deal with the 07 with 08 comiing to market.


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

eugkim said:


> Sorry I came off sounding pretentious. It's not that I'm loaded; the guy's essentially giving it away.


Nono, I'm totally happy that you can get your hands on it! Looking forward to the ride review


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

I assume the bike is the right size for you? Even if it's free you wont be too happy if the bike is the wrong size.

HillBilly


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

wilric44 said:


> For one, I would ensure it is a Super six, they just hit the market and he is selling his sounds strange.



Yeah, that struck me as rather odd also. The Super Six just started showing up in stores in the past month or two. I find it hard to believe someone's been able to not only buy one & take delivery but also ride it long enough to determine they didn't want to keep it...and then be willing to give it away at what must surely be a huge loss. Are ya sure yer buddy's not selling a _System_ Six? Or a Six 13? or a CAAD6?


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

It's a legitimate Super Six. He owns a bike shop - it's his bike, and he changes every year.

And, luckily, we are the same size.


----------



## ahhchon (Apr 16, 2007)

that means if the price is over 50% off he's making money off of you.

not to bad.. 5k+/- 1k for a pretty much brand new super six.. sick deal. 

john


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

The super six/record goes for almost 10gs, he must be a heck of a friend. Make sure you read the fine print.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

wilric44 said:


> The super six/record goes for almost 10gs, he must be a heck of a friend. Make sure you read the fine print.



I test rode a Leaky Gas Team edition Super Six (Campy equip.- NO SRM) last week and the LBS owner said the bike retailed for $6400.00 !!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

wilric44 said:


> The super six/record goes for almost 10gs


Sweet jeebus! The SuperSix @ my LBS was built up w/ DuraAce, Hollowgram cranks, Ksyrium ES wheels, fizik Arione saddle & some blingy FSA carbon seatpost & bars, and it was only $5500.


----------



## ahhchon (Apr 16, 2007)

that's only 700 more than the system six team si 1.....

john


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

ahhchon said:


> that's only 700 more than the system six team si 1.....
> 
> john




I have the replica. For a dura ace 5500 sounds a bit much. I paid that for my team replica. You have add almost 2gs for record on the Super 6. I have not seen the cost of the super 6 but I am sure it cost more than the replica.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

wilric44 said:


> You have add almost 2gs for record on the Super 6.


$2000 _more_ than DuraAce?!?!?!?! What kinda crap is that? Irrespective of any Campy vs. Shimano attitudes, you can by a full Record gruppo, with or without wheels, from any respectable dealer for at most $1000 more than the DuraAce gruppo.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

stwok said:


> I test rode a Leaky Gas Team edition Super Six (Campy equip.- NO SRM) last week and the LBS owner said the bike retailed for $6400.00 !!


I should also mention, not only did I have a Super Six for the day, I also had a System Six at home for a comparison too!! Two very different frames, I tip the scales around 235 lbs. and I preferred the ride of the System Six. My current ride is 2006 Six13 DA equipped Team 1.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

My LBS has a few Super Sixes - the Record goes for 6499, the DA for 5499 retail.

According to the owner, the Super Six is not a good bike for heavier riders - he recommends it for people under 185 or so.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

eugkim said:


> After some years of inactivity, I recently decided to attempt a comeback to biking. If I'm lucky, time may allow a 20-30 mile ride once or twice a week. A friend said he'll sell his Super Six/Record to me cheap. Is the bike too much for me? The price won't be an issue, I know. I'm wondering if the frame will be too harsh and uncomfortable - I recall testing an old Cannondale aluminum bike (maybe 15-20 years ago) and it rattled my teeth. I know that the answer will be to try the Super Six and see, but I won't be able to for a while. As I am not a patient person, I'd love some feedback in the meantime.
> 
> Thanks.



The only bike that is "too much bike" is one that isn't ridden.

If you will ride it and enjoy it and can afford it, then buy it!


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

eugkim said:


> According to the owner, the Super Six is not a good bike for heavier riders - he recommends it for people under 185 or so.



I would have to agree with him. Several blocks from my house there is a city street paved with bricks, it is one block long! I rode the Super Six, the System Six, and my Six13 at about 18 mph over the bricks. The Six13 had plushished ride with the System Six a very, very close second. The Super Six felt more like my old Black Lightning. The headset developed a rattle with a good buzz. Body weight can certainly change the ride characteristics of frame. The LBS owner was surprised by my findings. His experience was much different but, then he is about 50 lbs. lighter. 

I also placed an order that day for 56cm System Six with Si aluminum crankset.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone under 185 pounds ridden the SuperSix? What was the ride like? I can't believe that the SuperSix would not be a smoother ride than the Six13.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bob Ross said:


> $2000 _more_ than DuraAce?!?!?!?! What kinda crap is that? Irrespective of any Campy vs. Shimano attitudes, you can by a full Record gruppo, with or without wheels, from any respectable dealer for at most $1000 more than the DuraAce gruppo.


Ok maybe it is not as much.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Anyone under 185 pounds ridden the SuperSix? What was the ride like? I can't believe that the SuperSix would not be a smoother ride than the Six13.


I'll answer my own question -- the SuperSix is far and away smoother than the Six13. In fact it's silky smooth. I test rode one today. And it's still very stiff.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> I'll answer my own question -- the SuperSix is far and away smoother than the Six13. In fact it's silky smooth. I test rode one today. And it's still very stiff.



The Super Six is weight sensitive, I believe if you’re a spinner (make power via high rpms) and sub 200 lb. person , you’ll love the Super Six! 

For me (235 lbs.) on a rough rode my Six13 is a far better ride! The best all around ride for me was a System Six.

Bottom line .............. test ride several different bikes that fit before you buy!


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

i cant believe they are so cheap!! at one point in time, a couple of weeks ago, cannondale actually listed prices on there website.

I swear on my life the '08 supers were in the 9ks and the systems were in the 7ks.
great news


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

From what I remember reading the Super 6 with DA was $5500 or so and about $500 more for record. the big price jump was for models with an SRM crank (add $2000 or so)

Oh, and no it isn't too much bike- it's awesome unless you are way over 200lbs. I think the ride quality is smoother than a System6 and it is marginally lighter (150 grams I think) so if you can get one cheap I would. I wouldn't hesitate to rock a system 6 either (I do) it's plenty comfortable (only marginally more rough than the Synapse I had prior, though it is a half lb heavier). They are great bikes for the cash and you have to spend way more money to do much better. For comparison I rode a Madone Sslx (the 10k lance bike with the boron and stuff) and the only real thing I noticed was the Madone feeling more refined in everything, but not twice as good, despite being twice as expensive. I am a Cannondale fanboi, but am still somewhat objective in comparisons. As for comfort on a system six I rode the Seattle to Portland classic a month or so ago in 1 day (203 miles) and the Six with the Kysirium Es's was plenty comfortable and the super six is smoother still. So what are you waiting for? GO GET IT NOW!!!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My LBS mechanic compare the two Super Six vs. System Six and he noticed the System Six is a bit stiffer where S6 is smoother than System Six. Just upgrade to System Six in Jan 07 and really happy with the ride and I still want to test ride S6 and compare.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

*July 9th VeloNews - Tech Report – About the Super Six*

From the VeloNews article: Super Size It

"With the System Six, the front and rear ends feel distinctly different. The carbon front is extremely stiff and precise, while the rear is smooth and supple. It’s great for the sprinter, but is a lot of bike that can easily overpower a light rider. The Super Six, on the other hand, is a more balanced bike that will likely be more universally accepted, especially for smaller or less powerful riders. The crit racer will still want the System Six, as will the Clydesdale and town-line sprinter. The Super Six is more appropriate for a stage racer, climber or long distance enthusiast. " 

I guess I’m the Clydesdale, at 6’ tall with a 45” chest, 37” waist, 29”thigh, 18”calf, 235 lbs. I look more like Pro running back! I was lucky enough to have both a System Six and Super Six for a day and spent several hours with each bike. If you weigh 180 to 200 lbs., I think this might be a gray area for the Super Six. Above 200 lbs. the ride qualities that Cannondale intended may be lost. That test ride gave me a new appreciation for my Six13, but the System Six won hands down on that day!!


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks like delivery of the Super Six is right around the corner. The current owner told me his new bike is coming in the next couple weeks.


----------



## goulven (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi
Just bought Supersix with Campa Neutron Wheels, latex and vittoria tyres without testing it (In France, it is very difficult to test bikes from shops !). I am coming from an Orbea Orca first generation & I was really scared that the supersix would ahve been as harsh as a plank; To my great surprise It is not harsh at all, with the above described equipment it is as smooth as my Orca !! I guess the wheels have something to do about it.

Regarding Rigidity, it is rigid yes but manageable.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

FWIW, Leornardo Bertagnoli of Liquigas won the GP Cimurri today on a SuperSix; he apparently switched from the SystemSix he used a couple months ago to win the Clasica San Sebastian.

On the SystemSix in Sebastian . . .










On the SuperSix in Cimurri . . .


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

sweet- good pics


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

Just to update my situation. My "sweet deal" became not so sweet. Turns out, he found that he couldn't go as low as he thought. As the LBS owner, he told me to take a new one home for a while to try one out. That was about 6 weeks ago. Still haven't given it back. I absolutely love it. Kind of funny, 'cause he got a deal on some Systemsix Team Replicas (Record, same as the Supersix except the full Liquigas paint) and he told me he could give me a great deal on one. I didn't even bother to take the Systemsix home, as I told him I couldn't imagine liking anything more than the Supersix. Plus, I love the Liquigas colors on the Supersix, but I could see myself never warming up to the Systemsix's green rear triangle. Still not sure what I'm going to pay for the Supersix - he told me he'll get back to me sometime on the price.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

eugkim said:


> Still not sure what I'm going to pay for the Supersix - he told me he'll get back to me sometime on the price.


The MSRP on the 2008 SuperSix team edition (i.e., Campy Record) is $6,499. Your LBS dude should be shaving off at least $1K from that number.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> Your LBS dude should be shaving off at least $1K from that number.


My understanding is that he's taking off more than that.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

i can get that for like $3900.... sorry, i couldnt help it. i just like to make you guys feel like crap. but just kidding, it'll be worth it at full i'm sure.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

After going to some other bike shops in other areas and speaking to the owner of my LBS, I'm not so sure that a huge discount on a Supersix should be expected. All the shop guys are RAVING about the bike, and stock on them seems pretty thin. I saw one in a very high end shop in Atlanta, and it was a Supersix 1. Talking to some of the Cannondale shops at the Trexlertown Swap Meet, they gave the impression that it was a seller's market for them. I'd be curious if teffisk could get the Supersix Team Replica promptly if ordered. If so, why not just do it?

Incidently, I got much more than $1000 off (not far north of teffisk's pro deal), but solely because of my friendship with the owner. Given that, I've said to others all along that I would have paid the full $6499 if I had to.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I paid $4400 for my Supersix 1 out the door just a few weeks back. 156 miles later and im loving every minute of it. it's extremely light, stiff yet comfortable and looks great, i really like the thin seat stays. for me to go to campy record on the same bike was another $400 and sram force was actually $200 less than the shimano DA price. ive had caad frmaes before and i owned a system six and this is by far the best of the c'dale rides yet.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

TejasRoadie said:


> I paid $4400 for my Supersix 1 out the door just a few weeks back.


I'm surprised - it was my impression that Supersixes were hard to come by. I was told that dealers couldn't get them. Their rarity on ebay listings seem to support this.

As good a deal as your Supersix 1 was, the Supersix Record was better. My deal was a little better, but not much. Still feel lucky as can be.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

i know the deal on the record equipped bike was a good deal, but ive been riding the DA 10 speed for 3 years now and its always been spot on, smooth and reliable for me. i know it weighs more than the other groupos but i like it for the reasons listed above and for the big hoods which are great when im climbing. i thought about going to campy for the first time but ill wait and do that when i get a Pinarello in the next couple of years. i liked the sram force too but it just doesnt have the time behind it to prove to me that it will last and hold up for many, many seasons; it may, but ill wait a few more years and reevaluate it then. the bike is great no matter what groupo is hanging off of it and if you want one im sure you will have no problem finding one. i bought mine when i walked into my lbs and one of the mechanics had his liquigas S6 hanging on the wall. i started looking it over and a few bikes over was a S6 1 in my size, i asked how much, the price was right, i took it for a short spin and i was back two days later to take her home. it may not be that simple for all, but i imagine with how great these bikes are that cannondale will be ramping up production to meet the demand from consumers.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

TejasRoadie said:


> ive been riding the DA 10 speed for 3 years now and its always been spot on, smooth and reliable for me.


Frankly, I think that Shimano shifts so smoothly, I wouldn't mind going for either Ultegra or DA. It was a big leap to my Supersix, as I had a bike from the mid 80's with Shimano 600 SIS. I've had to adjust/readjust to get the Record to shift right. It still needs some tweaking, while my old bike still seems to shift so effortlessly and quietly (even with down-tube shifters). 

Having said all this, I still like the Record gruppo. The carbon look has no equal. I also prefer the feel of the Campy hoods. Plus, the Italian appeal has its worth. Doubt I'll go back to Shimano, but no great reason for it.

Other reason I'd only go Campy - I love the black Liquigas frame for the Supersix.


----------

